# Rawhide Gas!!!!



## mcate (Jul 23, 2006)

omg -- my 5 month old pup has been chomping on a couple of rawhide bones the past couple of days and the, um, "vapors" have been stout  

LOL!!!

Anyone else have this problem when giving Fido rawhides???


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Rawhides are not nearly as good for "fido" as people believe. Dogs do not digest rawhide well, so it often causes gas, and loose stools. 

A better choice might be raw (NOT cooked) marrow bones, Nylabones (edible, and not), stuffed Kong (stuff with PB, yogurt, dog food, etc)

Good luck with your puppy


----------



## mcate (Jul 23, 2006)

LOL, Linus gets all that! But he has NEVER shown an interest in stuffed Kong toys, and I've tried three!!!

I'm concerned about giving him bones because of sharp pieces he might bite off. Rawhides are a treat he gets once in awhile but....blech! He does love something tasty he can chew on for awhile.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Raw marrow bones are very hard, and most dogs can not actually chew the bone, they just like getting all the yummy stuff from the inside. 

Raw bones are safe for dogs, UNLIKE cooked bones. Dogs can have raw chicken bones even. Raw chicken bones are soft, dont splinter, and easy for the dog to eat. 

The bones I feed for recreation are cow femer bones. I have XL dogs so these are great. My dogs dont actually chew the bone, but love to get all the meat and marrow off of it. It keeps them busy for quite a while.

What kind of dog is Linus?

What have you tried stuffing his Kong with? My dogs favorite is Peanut Butter or cheese.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Rawhide chews are laden with chemicals, and can be deadly when causing a bowel obstruction should the dog chew off a piece. Highly undigestible, and not seen on x-ray, death can result, even with emergency surgery. Please reconsider giving your dog these potentially lethal chews.

Raw bones are best. And they, too, should only be given under supervision.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

A vet I was taking to said that feeding a dog rawhide is like giving them a shoe to chew on and digest. Not good!!!!!


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Certain rawhides can be very bad for dogs but puppies shouldn't be given rawhides until they are a year or more old because they have very sensitive digestive systems and the rawhides can damage their tiny teeth as well. Read the packages, most will say not for puppies for small dogs. I would say give the pup a kong stuffed with some treats he really enjoys. The kong will help with the chewing and teething and the treas satify the food part.


----------



## Gracie Doodle (Mar 13, 2007)

I have only given my dog a rawhide occasionally, they have always seemed hard for the big guy to digest. Finding other ways to entertain your dog in a healthy way is key to the happiness of both of you. There are some toys out there that shoudl be able to satisfy your dogs need to chew. Here is a website that I found that has some good stuff: 

http://www.heavenforpets.com/produc...0&at1=0&at2=0&at3=&at4=&av1=0&av2=0&av3=&av4=

Love the quotes. Especially the one about "rolling in it"


----------



## Pawprints-2008 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi everyone. I see this is an old post, but I have to reply anyway. Be VERY careful with rawhide bones, if he swallows a large piece it can cause an obstruction and even death, and it can happen a long time after he swallowed it, days or even months. So keep an eye on your dog if he is chewing a rawhide bone and if you see he started swallowing a big piece you have to pull it out of his throat, don't let him swallow it. I'm sorry I don't mean to scare you, but I wish every dog owner knew how dangerous those rawhide bones can be.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Another thing to try is go to your local grocery store and get some beef soup bones. They are hard, and the dogs love to work at getting the yummy out of the middle of them. And give it raw...


----------

